# Worms.The.Revolution.Collection.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in posting this.

*Worms.The.Revolution.Collection.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region locked PAL though it should also be available on XBLA though DLC will be separate. Unknown what goes with the North American release though the last disc release never hit North America and there is nothing on the schedules.

Includes Worms revolution (a fairly well liked entry in the series) and Worms 2 Armageddon all with their DLC in this disc release.

From the NFO
"Game works when burnt to Disc, or simply copy contents folder to hdd like on previous XBLA Collections."

Amazon words
Experience awesome new weapons, including the legendary Boggy-B
Test your skills with a plethora of different game modes to battle on!
Enjoy feature-rich gameplay with a wealth of additional content
Also includes 8 bonus DLC packs

Worms Revolution, the worms have turned!

The war rages on with Worms Revolution, the latest game in the best-selling, turn-based strategy series.;Classic 2D gameplay meets fantastic new features such as physics objects, dynamic water, classes and all-new weapons!

Also contains Worms 2: Armageddon, featuring a raft of crazy new weapons, a highly-involving single-player experience, deathmatches, races, fort games and puzzles.

Wikia
http://worms.wikia.com/wiki/Worms:_Revolution


*Video*


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                     Worms : The Revolution collection           

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : PAL                   Languages: English         
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Worms         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 05-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Worms The Revolution Collection is the definitive gathering of everyone's 
  favourite garden-dwelling grenadiers. It features Worms Revolution, the latest 
  game in the best-selling turn-based series, plus all three DLC packs and, as 
  an added bonus, Worms 2 Armageddon and all five DLC packs.


  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Both Games and all DLC Packs are on disk, selectable from a nice Menu. 
  Don't confuse this Collection with the "Worms Collection" from 2012.
  
  Game works when burnt to Disc, or simply copy contents folder to hdd like
  on previous XBLA Collections.


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                    Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release                ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

